# One computer on network cannot connect to Internet



## galaxianomiko (Jan 9, 2008)

I've run into a bit of a strange circumstance here, where one of the computers connected through the router suddenly cannot connect to the Internet. No one had touched the computer since last night when it was working fine, and today I'm told it was running Windows Update and restarting just before someone tried to use it. Google's not coming up with anything that works for me, so I thought I'd try here.

This computer's running Windows XP and uses cable Internet through a router that two other computers are hooked up to. Every setting I checked was telling me that the computer was connected to a working internet connection, but no program is able to access it. Restarting the router changed nothing, nor did restarting the computer or running the diagnostic tool Internet Explorer prompted me with. This is what the IE diagnostic tool gave me:

Last diagnostic run time: 01/09/08 16:16:12 
Gateway Diagnostic 
Gateway

info	The following proxy configuration is being used by IE: Automatically Detect Settingsisabled Automatic Configuration Script: Proxy Server: Proxy Bypass list: 
info	This computer has the following default gateway entry(ies): 192.168.0.1
info	This computer has the following IP address(es): 192.168.0.11
info	The default gateway is in the same subnet as this computer
info	The default gateway entry is a valid unicast address
info	The default gateway address was resolved via ARP in 1 try(ies)
info	The default gateway was reached via ICMP Ping in 1 try(ies)
warn	Hostname www.microsoft.com could not be resolved (Error code 0x2afc). Could be either gateway or DNS issue
action	Automated repair: Reset network connection
action	Disabling the network adapter
action	Enabling the network adapter
info	Network adapter successfully enabled
info	This computer has the following default gateway entry(ies): 0.0.0.0
warn	There is no default gateway entry
info	Redirecting user to support call

IP Layer Diagnostic 
Corrupted IP routing table

info	The default route is valid
info	The loopback route is valid
info	The local host route is valid
info	The local subnet route is valid
Invalid ARP cache entries

action	The ARP cache has been flushed

IP Configuration Diagnostic 
Invalid IP address

info	Valid IP address detected: 192.168.0.11

Wireless Diagnostic 
Wireless - Service disabled

Wireless - User SSID

Wireless - First time setup

Wireless - Radio off

Wireless - Out of range

Wireless - Hardware issue

Wireless - Novice user

Wireless - Ad-hoc network

Wireless - Less preferred

Wireless - 802.1x enabled

Wireless - Configuration mismatch

Wireless - Low SNR

WinSock Diagnostic 
WinSock status

info	All base service provider entries are present in the Winsock catalog.
info	The Winsock Service provider chains are valid.
info	Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [TCP/IP] passed the loopback communication test.
info	Provider entry MSAFD Tcpip [UDP/IP] passed the loopback communication test.
info	Provider entry RSVP UDP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test.
info	Provider entry RSVP TCP Service Provider passed the loopback communication test.
info	Connectivity is valid for all Winsock service providers.

Network Adapter Diagnostic 
Network location detection

info Using home Internet connection
Network adapter identification

info	Network connection: Name=Local Area Connection, Device=Intel(R) PRO/100 VM Network Connection, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=LAN	
info	Ethernet connection selected	
Network adapter status

info	Network connection status: Connected

HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity

warn	HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn	HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn	FTP (Passive): Error 12007 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn	HTTP: Error 12007 connecting to www.hotmail.com: The server name or address could not be resolved 
warn	HTTPS: Error 12007 connecting to www.passport.net: The server name or address could not be resolved 
error	Could not make an HTTP connection.
error	Could not make an HTTPS connection.
error	Could not make an FTP connection.

And here's what ipconfig said:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : anza
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VM Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-02-00-66-3A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.11
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.9.16.30
68.9.16.25

I may be missing something obvious, but I'm pretty stumped.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

DHCP is disabled, not sure why you run that way.

Let's try a stack reset.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## galaxianomiko (Jan 9, 2008)

Fixed! Thank you so much JohnWill.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad we could help. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

